# HDMI 2.0 is Available Now



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nearly all enthusiasts enjoy HDMI as a simple one-plug all-digital interface used to bring 1080p video and 8 channel audio to life in their home theaters. Despite a few minor annoyances (traditional cable distance limitations, the occasional handshake issues, and, for those of you that have fallen prey to buying an expensive cable, cost), the HDMI specification has been a wildly popular 'plug it and forget about it' technology. So popular, in fact, that the HDMI Forum (a group of manufactures that manage HDMI technology and its standards) says that more than 1,200 electronics manufacturers have included HDMI connectivity on their products. Prevalence, ease of use, and quality results make it easy to like.








Over the years we’ve seen small changes in the specification, with most having gone unnoticed to the average user. However, with 4K looming over us like an unescapable storm cloud, it’s been obvious that a rather large change was bound to be announced. Recently the HDMI Forum did just that by formally unveiling that latest HDMI standard: HDMI 2.0. It’s available now and more than ready to satisfy the needs of 4K technology.

“The introduction of the HDMI 2.0 Specification represents a major milestone for the HDMI Forum,” said Robert Blanchard of Sony Corporation, president of the HDMI Forum. “Our members collaborated closely to take the highly successful HDMI Specification to the next level by expanding audio and video features for consumer electronics applications.”

As it stands, the limited bandwidth the current HDMI 1.4 specification supports just isn’t cut-out to properly handle all 4K material. So, the HDMI Forum set out to solve this issue and deliver a specification that can. The best news is that HDMI 2.0 delivers 4K (2160p) source material at 50-60 frames per second, which shouldn’t come as much of a surprise. However, in an interesting twist, the specification increases bandwidth enough to allow for simultaneous delivery of two different video streams on the same screen. It also supports the wide angle theatrical 21:9 aspect ratio, which should be pleasing to the most discriminating of cinema fans.

On the audio front, HDMI 2.0 offers some tantalizing capabilities. It’s able to support up to 1536kHz audio sampling for high audio fidelity. It also supports up to 32 (yes, read: Thirty Two) audio channels for a potentially insane home audio environment. These channels can be divided-up and streamed to four different users (8 channels each).

It will be interesting to see how manufacturers ultimately implement HDMI 2.0. One piece of great news for consumers is that they won’t need to replace their current HDMI cables. Your existing cable runs will work just fine. Also, HDMI 2.0 is backwards compatible which means your shiny new 4K Ultra HD TV will hook-up with your old Blu-ray player without a hitch. Speaking of new 4K TVs, if you are an early adopter of the technology, then start looking for possible firmware updates or upgrade kits. Some manufacturers have hinted that they’ll be available soon.

Image Credit: hdmi.org


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't think a simple firmware update will be sufficient to make HDMI 1.4 to HDMI 2.0 just like that. I suspect an add on will be needed. The good news, no new cables at least! I am sure cable companies are not too happy about that.


----------



## Patzig (Oct 10, 2012)

No new cables...but new projector/TV, new receiver, new blu-ray player/HTPC video card. Guess I'll start saving now.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm glad that it's backwards compatible, that'll make it a little easier to except.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Patzig said:


> No new cables...but new projector/TV, new receiver, new blu-ray player/HTPC video card. Guess I'll start saving now.


lol. I know what you mean.. Let's see how this plays out. If it is only an add-on that attaches to the hdmi port well, that isn't too bad but we will see how much it will "really" cost us down the road.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

In most cases, yes, some kind of add on kit will be necessary. However, according to HDTVtest.com, Sony announced at the IFA 2013 trade show (Berlin) that owners of Sony Bravia X9 and X8 series of 4K displays will have a firmware update option by the end of 2013. They also reported that Sony's first gen 4K displays will require an add-on kit of some kind.... as will their VPL-VW1000ES projector.

So it sounds like Sony (which is a part of the HDMI Forum) must have shipped the firmware-upgradable displays with HDMI compatible chip sets... otherwise, a firmware update would be impossible.

While I'm not certain, I'd imagine the same will need to be true of receivers, etc.


----------



## neiluk (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, some cables will work happily with HDMI 2.0 that is only true up to a point. The new standard means that supporting the full feature set pushes the maximum bandwidth the cable must carry from 10.2 Gb/s upto 18Gb/s. Short high speed cables should cope with this but longer lengths will require active cables to deal with the higher bandwidths. It may be that the new chipsets required will help improve this (as was the case when HDMI 1.3 was introduced with new equalisation in the chipsets to allow existing cables to cope with the near doubling in bandwidth that was introduced).

We've now got to wait and see how the new hardware designs cope with the new bandwidth requirements now that the standard has been ratified. it's certainly going to be a challenge!


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> In most cases, yes, some kind of add on kit will be necessary. However, according to HDTVtest.com, Sony announced at the IFA 2013 trade show (Berlin) that owners of Sony Bravia X9 and X8 series of 4K displays will have a firmware update option by the end of 2013. They also reported that Sony's first gen 4K displays will require an add-on kit of some kind.... as will their VPL-VW1000ES projector.
> 
> So it sounds like Sony (which is a part of the HDMI Forum) must have shipped the firmware-upgradable displays with HDMI compatible chip sets... otherwise, a firmware update would be impossible.
> 
> While I'm not certain, I'd imagine the same will need to be true of receivers, etc.


 I wonder if this is the route that they will go with the PS4?


----------



## Patzig (Oct 10, 2012)

ElectronicTonic said:


> I wonder if this is the route that they will go with the PS4?


Wow, didn't think about that. Hope they come up with something.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Patzig said:


> Wow, didn't think about that. Hope they come up with something.


Yeah, they really picked a bad time to release it.(not that there's ever a good time, with technology)
I wonder if they'll release a HDMI 2.0 version later, or just go the firmware route.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with all of the sentiments being expressed. While new tech is exciting, it's hard to run to it with open arms knowing our wallets will be pried from our pockets. I would imagine 1080p gear will be the mainstay for the foreseeable future and will slowly be phased out. By the time most of us are ready for an upgrade, the choice will probably be: 4K or... 4K. If you are starting to think about a new purchase, but aren't in a "need it now situation, I'd definitely be inclined to say it's best to wait. 

I'm definitely interested in the prospects of 4K projectors... I received a demo of a 60" 4K display at a Sony Store. It was beautiful, especially standing close to the screen (far closer than I would ever choose to sit). But, to my eye, the differentiation between it and a 1080p set were not that obvious.

4K paired with HDMI 2.0 will be able to deliver 12 bit color... something current HDMI 1.4 standards can't deliver. That should smooth out color gradations in images. And, super large screen sizes... those with 100" screens will also undoubtedly see an uptick in PQ. Not to mention the prospects of what designers can do with 32 audio channels.

It's all very interesting, but obviously in its infancy.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

ElectronicTonic said:


> Yeah, they really picked a bad time to release it.(not that there's ever a good time, with technology)
> I wonder if they'll release a HDMI 2.0 version later, or just go the firmware route.


You'd have to assume Sony is including it... they are a part of this whole movement.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> You'd have to assume Sony is including it... they are a part of this whole movement.


I hope you're right, but they started production a while back.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess it depends on how long ago the chipsets were available. But, you raise a good point because they produce far more playstations than 4K displays.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sony is the biggest backer of the 4K movement. , they are actually doing recordings in the studio in
8K. They are also behind HDMI 2.0 and the 100GB Blu ray disc for 4K media. 

Making the PS4 100GB Blu Ray and HDMI 2.0 compatible is the key to there success....So i guess we will see if they wanna succeed.

Some may argue but I would say PS3 made Blu ray happen... and it didnt hurt the 3D movement with the free upgrade they dished out.

I have high expectations of the PS4 ...lets see how November will turn out..:dontknow:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I remember when the latest USB format came out they said it needed a faster hard drive. You couldn't just swap out the USB cards. I wonder is that is the case with this HDMI format....will the HD's in X-Box/PS-4 consoles be up to speed? And what about HT PC's?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. This must be the fastest growing thread.. Just a short while ago it was created and now lot of responses. 

Guess lot of people are interested in hdmi 2.0.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

"HDMI 1.4 will work except for 4K shot in a format over 24fps. And most movies are shot in 24fps."




_
Phillihp23: I apologize, I meant to respond to a quote in your thread, and it appears that I accidentally hit edit. LOL. I'm sorry. Please feel free to edit this and add back your comments. They are valuable to the discussion! - Todd:nerd:
_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi all, I accidentally edited Phillip23's last remarks. I hope he adds them back into the dialog... they are important for sorting all of the technicalities out!

He was referencing the conclusions of a cnet article concerning HDMI 2.0. 

He is totally correct in that HDMI 1.4 is capable of delivering 4K material in 24 frames per second. In fact the drive based media player called REDRAY has four HDMI 1.4 outputs allowing for higher frames per second. What the 1.4 spec can't do is funnel 12 bit color... it's limited to 8 bit.

Obviously the goal of HDMI 2.0 is to up the available capacity of a single HDMI cord (more bandwidth - higher frame rate capability and more colors. If I'm not mistaken 8 bit allows for over 16.5 billion colors... 12 bit allows for more than 68.7 million colors.


Also, it's also true that the vast majority of early adopters are probably going to be staring a hardware upgrade within their 4K displays for HDMI 2.0 be possible... with the exception of the few units that Sony - apparently - has sold that have the hardware on board allowing for a simple firmware update.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I take it that hdmi 2.0 is only for 4k or Ultra HD.. If one doesn't plan on going to 4K or Ultra HD anytime soon, one doesn't have to worry about upgrading to hdmi 2.0, right?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Yes, that's correct.


Great. Thanks Todd. I am not going to 4K or Ultra HD yet so for the time being, I am good with not going to hdmi 2.0 

I will wait till the dust settles so to speak.


----------

